# Born 1930-1979!



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

TO ALL THE KIDS 
WHO SURVIVED the 
1930's 40's, 50's, 60's and 70's !!

First, we survived being born to mothers who smoked and/or drank while they were pregnant.

They took aspirin, ate blue cheese dressing, tuna from a can, and didn't get tested for diabetes.

Then after that trauma, we were put to sleep on our tummies in baby cribs covered with bright colored lead-based paints.

We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, doors or cabinets and when we rode our bikes, we had no helmets, not to mention, the risks we took hitchhiking.

As infants & children, we would ride in cars with no car seats, booster seats, seat belts or air bags.

Riding in the back of a pick up on a warm day was always a special treat.

We drank water from the garden hose and NOT from a bottle.

We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle and 
NO ONE actually died from this.

We ate cupcakes, white bread and real butter and drank kool-aid made with sugar, but we weren't overweight because. 
WE WERE ALWAYS OUTSIDE PLAYING!

We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back when the streetlights came on.

No one was able to reach us all day. 
And we were O.K.

We would spend hours building our go-carts out of scraps and then ride down the hill, only to find out we forgot the brakes. After running into the bushes a few times, we learned to solve the problem.

We did not have Play stations, Nintendo's, X-boxes, no video games at all, no 150 channels on cable, no video movies or DVD's, no surround-sound or CD's, no cell phones, no personal computers, no Internet or chat rooms...... 
WE HAD FRIENDS and we went outside and found them!

We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth and there were no lawsuits from these accidents.

We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live in us forever.

We were given BB guns for our 10th birthdays, made up games with sticks and tennis balls and, although we were told it would happen, we did not put out very many eyes.

We rode bikes or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door or rang 
the bell, or just walked in and talked to them! Little League had tryouts and not everyone made the team. Those who didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment. Imagine that!!

The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke the law was unheard of. 
They actually sided with the law!

These generations have produced some of the best risk-takers, problem solvers and inventors ever!

The past 50 years have been an explosion of innovation and new ideas.

We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, and we learned 
HOW TO 
DEAL WITH IT ALL!

If YOU are one of them . . CONGRATULATIONS!

You might want to share this with others who have had the luck to grow up as kids, before the lawyers and the government regulated so much of our lives 
for our own good

And while you are at it, forward it to your kids so they will know how brave (and lucky) their parents were.

Kind of makes you want to run through the house with scissors, doesn't it?

The quote of the month is by Jay Leno: 
"With hurricanes, tornados, fires out of control, mud slides, flooding, severe thunderstorms tearing up the country from one end to another, and with the threat of bird flu and terrorist attacks, "Are we sure this is a good time to take God out of the Pledge of Allegiance?"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It sure is amazing we survived all that danger. Common sence was more the rule and learning from your mistakes was funny sometimes.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh how true. But if I showed this to my daughter it would become he declaration of independence from my wife. Its sad when I have to drive her to a friends house a mile away!! Mind you this is the same area that I rode my bike around AND LIVED but my wife says"its a different world now. She walked home from school with three friends the other day(2 miles) and I thought my wife was going to pass out. I told her to







up.

John


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Those were the days, weren't they? I'll give this to my son, I think he's smart enough not to take the chances I did. But if he isn't, I'm always close enough to pick up the pieces. Besides, with my 2 cell phones, binoculars, underground spy network, and generally suspicious ways, I'll know he's in trouble before he does.

Steve


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

On the surface, it appears our parents put us in harm's way.

No seatbelts, leaded paint, ate WHITE bread, etc.

I'm waiting for some bonehead to file a law suit against his/her parents for child negligence.









Reality says we should be paying our parents for a job well done!









Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ahhh, I miss the good ole days...I remember goig through every single thing on that list. Amazing that we all survived...just goes to show that we're alot more resilient than given credit for these days. I would give anything to let my son grow up exactly like we did way back when


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Still, it explains a lot.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I understand what's wrong with my neighbour now....... :grin:


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

One of the saddest things I've ever seen was a kid, about four, riding a Big Wheel. You know, those plastic tricycles with the seat about three inches off the ground? He was wearing a helmet...

I had to wonder - does he wear it when he walks?

Seems the safer our world becomes, the more we INVENT hazards from which we are compelled to protect ourselves. The loss I really resent is fireworks... I don't mind banning bottle rockets; they are a property hazard... But snakes? Caps? Sheesh.

Sluggo


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I love it







WOW, does that bring back a lot of memories









Tami


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

And I don't remember a single kid from my youth that had a peanut allergy.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I remember riding to Florida in the back of a Caprice Station Wagon....all of the seats folded down....laying on the floor with pillows asleep....It was the ONLY way to travel!!!

Gary


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I remember laying on the rear deck over the back seat. Was great until my father would hit the brakes and I would fly into the back of the front seat BUT I LIVED.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> I remember laying on the rear deck over the back seat. Was great until my father would hit the brakes and I would fly into the back of the front seat BUT I LIVED.
> 
> John


Been there, done that














...LOL


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I remember going camping in the back of my dad's truck with my 2 sisters AND 3 motorcycles AND the gas. Amazed I lived this long.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

"Besides, with my 2 cell phones, binoculars, underground spy network, and generally suspicious ways, I'll know he's in trouble before he does."

My kids, and I raised 4, 3 boys and 1 girl, still wonder how I know they did something before they do....

What they don't get is, I did it and I am waiting for them to do it to.

They can't grasp that we were young once.

Linda


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I remember standing on the "hump" on the floor, in the back seat of Dad's '66 Impala as he was driving down the road, sort of "surfing." Trying to maintain my balance, not falling to either side and landing on top of my little brothers. Or from slamming into the back of the front seat when Dad hit the brakes ('cause if I did, that would be the end of my surfing).
Ahhh yes ........... and gas was .29/gallon.

Wow, I'm getting old, er ........ mature.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

That did bring back a few memories:
- as a 6 year old, I walked 2 miles to a store alone to buy some gum. Got stuck in old fashioned phone booth trying to call home to tell them where I was. A nice lady let me out; I was trying to push door open instead of pull it! (This was North Hollywood, CA.)
- my parents & 5 kids riding around in VW bug, 2 sat in space behind rear seat. No car seats.
- Us 5 kids rode in cabover camper while parents were up front in the cab of the pick-up. We passed them food & drink as needed.
- hiking/walking miles from home through riverbeds, brush & hills, sometimes getting lost, but eventually made it home.

Those were the days! And no, I won't let my kids see this post! ;-)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> That did bring back a few memories:
> - as a 6 year old, I walked 2 miles to a store alone to buy some gum. Got stuck in old fashioned phone booth trying to call home to tell them where I was. A nice lady let me out; I was trying to push door open instead of pull it! (This was North Hollywood, CA.)
> - my parents & 5 kids riding around in VW bug, 2 sat in space behind rear seat. No car seats.
> - Us 5 kids rode in cabover camper while parents were up front in the cab of the pick-up. We passed them food & drink as needed.
> ...


Makes you stop to think what our parents did as children. Assuming they were just 1/2 as cautious with us as we have to be with our kids today.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes! I know my uncle went from OK/TX border to New Orleans via rivers in an inner tube as a teenager and hitchhiked back. My dad climbed the town water tower with a friend as grade schoolers and painted their names up there (it was very high tower). Then they couldn't figure out how their parents knew it was them!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Yes! I know my uncle went from OK/TX border to New Orleans via rivers in an inner tube as a teenager and hitchhiked back. My dad climbed the town water tower with a friend as grade schoolers and painted their names up there (it was very high tower). Then they couldn't figure out how their parents knew it was them!


Funny story!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

DW still says she is amazed that I made it this far with all that I have done in my younger years

Don


----------

